# R32 styling idea



## MarkRiccioni (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

as part of hobby/work i do these virtual car things you see flying round the net. After years of diliberately avoiding any liner, i thought stuff it i'll have a go!!

it _was_ a Nismo R32, until the custom Ab Flug kit was put on!

It's a way o.t.t idea and looks pretty vulgur, but it's a bit different! what's the general opinion, ok, cool, should've kept it stock?

Cheers!

-Mark


----------



## Dominitry (Mar 22, 2005)

Looks better standard, stuff like that should be kept on corsas etc, aint you one of those max power staff?

PS - Whats those blue bits underneath?


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

i agree Dominitry,looks better standard,leave all the fancy body work to Corsas,Fiestas, Saxos etc. Very nice concept tho!


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

It's a nice bit of artwork but the car has lost what makes it a Skyline in my opinion, but don't ask me to quantify what that is


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Fooking disgusting, sorry.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Not really my cup of tea but I am impressed at what you have done.
Could you have a go at something a bit more subtle. If anyone can do it, I reckon you can


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

I like some parts of it, I quite like the back end and I think I like the bigger arches, although I would like to see them without all the slashes down the sides as I think that is too OTT. So, plain sides and slightly more subtle side skirts and it could look good! 

Alex B


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Back is smart and like a lot, sides is horrid tho, too OTT.

Nice bit of art you did there tho


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Oh yeah, and change the door mirrors!!!!   

Alex B


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Stunning art-work ... must have taken some time that !

Not so keen on the kit itself though .. don't mind the rear bumper ... the rest isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## shadowninja (Sep 29, 2002)

very impressive skill but the squarish cabin clashes with the rounded body. Looks like something was definitely stuck on.

ignoring that, the styling is a bit too larey for my liking. and you'd have to check all the holes for small animals every time you went for a drive.


----------



## MarkRiccioni (Dec 9, 2003)

thanks for the feedback and ideas,

i totally understand what you mean, the kit came off the Supra which understandabley a bit more curvier than the R32!!

but it was a bit of a mess around really, although thinking of it just a nice wide arch version could be next on the list, track spec etc.



> Looks better standard, stuff like that should be kept on corsas etc, aint you one of those max power staff?
> 
> PS - Whats those blue bits underneath?


i'd disagree, you don't know until it's tried, and styles shouldn't always be kept to one specific group just because it's a bit different, but yeah it's not the most eye pleasing kit in the world! And yeah i am one of those Max Power staff, but this was completely outside of work!!

the blue bits were neons from the original pic, just a bit of laziness from my behalf why they're still their.


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

MarkRiccioni said:


> And yeah i am one of those Max Power staff, but this was completely outside of work!!


Are you the guy Millsy said was a wizard with photoshop when I was speaking to him at Jap Performance in october?  

Alex B


----------



## Killer (Mar 14, 2005)

Does'nt really work on a skyline, but could look good on an s2000 or equivalent


----------



## MarkRiccioni (Dec 9, 2003)

Alex j B said:


> Are you the guy Millsy said was a wizard with photoshop when I was speaking to him at Jap Performance in october?
> 
> Alex B


Ah yeah, more than likely! What car is it you've got? probably took a load of snaps if it was at Jap Performance.

Killer:

that's a fair point, i can see what you mean about an S2000, might just give it a go


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

MarkRiccioni said:


> Ah yeah, more than likely! What car is it you've got? probably took a load of snaps if it was at Jap Performance.


This is mine:










I'll try to find a better picture later!

Alex B


----------



## Dominitry (Mar 22, 2005)

> i'd disagree, you don't know until it's tried


There's a reason why it's not tried, there are enthusiasts cars and then theres cars that do the shopping by day and a mobile disco / guess what the car is underneath all the plastic by night.


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

leave it as a concept nice work tho


----------



## MarkRiccioni (Dec 9, 2003)

Alex j B said:


> This is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhhh i know the one! you were considering having it a different colour yeah?

the virtual offer is still there!


Dominitry: Fair point, as you said it's the difference between enthusiasts and those who, i wouldn't say stick on all bits and bobs but.....enjoy "experimenting" with their cars looks, even though that makes no sense at all!!


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

I like it mate, looks quite different. :smokin:

RICH S


----------



## Gordon Adam (Sep 13, 2004)

make the arches a bit squarer ,get rid of them awful slashes down the sides and make the skirts a bit more subtle mate and post up the results  think it will look good then


----------



## EDY FIGUEROA (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi,where can i get those stock side skirts?they look like an arch in front of back tire.


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

Hey congrats on having the pic in UK Max Power Spring 05 (the one with the white Porsche on the front (page 21 for the pic))


----------



## MarkRiccioni (Dec 9, 2003)

thanks! although it was a little shallow of me to put my own virtual in hehe


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Dear god, first a max staffer and now someone who buys the mag too! 

I quite like the concept, its good to see something different being thought about. Only thing I'd point out as wrong is you've got a couple of bits of blue sticking out under the rear bumper suggesting rear neons but you missed putting the glow on the ground under the bumper.


----------



## Bighead_Edd (Oct 6, 2004)

I quite like it. Very nice photoshop, must of taken a lot of time.
The alloys and the carbon back bit look like realistic mods that would actually look quite nice imho!


----------

